# Forum Argomenti di discussione IVA - Intrastat - SPESOMETRO - San Marino  Acquisto da rappresentante fiscale si soggetto U.E.(spese di rappresent. magg.50euro)

## Mariya Leshchuk

Salve a tutti!ho una fattura da rapresentante fiscale National Pen di soggetto non residente(sede in Irlanda) fuori campo IVA art.17  c omma2 DPR 633/72. se ho capito bene è soggetta all'integraziene IVA 22% e successiva autofatturazione . Pero nella fattura sono penne con il nome di professionista, spese di rappresentanza, l'iva indeducibile.  Come si fa in questo caso? Iva anda a debito? Si dovrebbe versare IVA sull'acquisto? Grazie!!!

----------


## La matta

Ci sono  novità sulla fattispecie, qui

----------


## nello80

> Ci sono  novità sulla fattispecie, qui

  Mi sbaglio o il fulcro della questione è l'inclusione nel modello i. ?

----------


## Aldo.Felli

Quindi se ho una fattura di Amazon con partita IVA del rapp. Italiano e art 17 c. 2 dpr 633/72 non presento il modello Intrastat ma procedo soltanto ad emettere autofattura e a versare IVA (nel caso di prof.sta medico). Le suddette fatture devono essere inserite nello spesometro?

----------


## Viola.com

> Salve a tutti!ho una fattura da rapresentante fiscale National Pen di soggetto non residente(sede in Irlanda) fuori campo IVA art.17  c omma2 DPR 633/72. se ho capito bene è soggetta all'integraziene IVA 22% e successiva autofatturazione . Pero nella fattura sono penne con il nome di professionista, spese di rappresentanza, l'iva indeducibile.  Come si fa in questo caso? Iva anda a debito? Si dovrebbe versare IVA sull'acquisto? Grazie!!!

  Ho la stessa fattura che recita così: "art. 17 co. 2 acquisto da non residente immatricolato in Italia. Intrastat presentato dal rappresentante fiscale. La merce è fornita da National Pen Irlanda. Il n. P.I: da utilizzare per la procedura di Reverse Change è quello di National Pen Irlanda: IE............."
I miei quesiti sono questi:
1) registro la fattura in capo al fornitore Irlandese
2) la fattura va integrata dell' IVA, ma devo emettere anche autofattura visto che nel documento sono presenti anche la ragione sociale e la P.I del cedente UE (oltre a quelli del rappresentante fiscale) 
Grazie mille a chi vorrà rispondere

----------


## forstmeier

> Ho la stessa fattura che recita così: "art. 17 co. 2 acquisto da non residente immatricolato in Italia. Intrastat presentato dal rappresentante fiscale. La merce è fornita da National Pen Irlanda. Il n. P.I: da utilizzare per la procedura di Reverse Change è quello di National Pen Irlanda: IE............."
> I miei quesiti sono questi:
> 1) registro la fattura in capo al fornitore Irlandese
> 2) la fattura va integrata dell' IVA, ma devo emettere anche autofattura visto che nel documento sono presenti anche la ragione sociale e la P.I del cedente UE (oltre a quelli del rappresentante fiscale) 
> Grazie mille a chi vorrà rispondere

  La risposta è già data qui in questa stessa discussione:
"La Matta" il 02.03.2015 
saluti,
.

----------

